# A new tool for Tex



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I collect old scissors (among other things) when I can get them at a cheap price. A few days ago, I picked up 6 pair for $2, at a garage sale. They were all in good shape except this pair old barber scissors which had been sharpened until the tips would no longer close by about 3/32 of an inch. I did some surgery on them by cutting the tips back 3/4 of an inch, removed most of the rust. I sharpened them and they cut great. Now they are string scissors. I am familiar with the name, but for those that are not on side toward the camera it says; BRESDUCK on top, dubl (two ducks here) duck in the middle and SOLINGEN GERMANY on the bottom. On the other side it says; HAND FORGED on top, dubl over duck in the middle and RAZER STEEL on the bottom. As old and as worn as they were, after sharpening they cut perfect. -- Tex


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

cool tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice work, Tex. Bringing an old tool back to life is always a worthy and rewarding endeavor.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's what she said.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> That's what she said.


BWAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAAAA!


----------

